# 10 Most Dangerous Toys.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.radarmagazine.com/features/2006/12/toys.php\\
fair warning


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh man I want The Atomic Energy Lab, Uranium is so hard to get these days.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I LOVED lawn darts. I LIVED in my mini hammock. I had a great time with my belt buckle gun. 

I'm still alive. Was I just lucky, or is there an important reason for me to be here. 


I need another drink.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Lawn darts.. he he. The metal ones are banned in Canada... I have a set, purchased at a garage sale in the States when I lived on a boarder town... They get put away as the beer flows at summer parties.... LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What about those rockets you pump up with water and then shoot them into the air. We use to put soda in them. It almost took my head off.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We had Creepy Crawlers when we were kids! I remember those bottles sitting in the cabinet in our basement for years! LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I am flabberghasted! 

I have one of those hammocks at home... could you imagine your finger being chewed off by a doll???? hmmm I wonder if that is how Chucky became to being... 

This is crazy **** man!


----------

